# How did Kurt Cobain die?



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

Electra said:


> No, its about the raw emotions.


I was actually right because there are facts from the people who control the radio stations to support my claim, but you are right about the raw emotions, though.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

UniversalIndividual said:


> I was actually right because there are facts from the people who control the radio stations to support my claim, but you are right about the raw emotions, though.


I object your honor!


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

Electra said:


> I object your honor!


Nirvana's popularity and raw emotions are why the radio stations keep playing songs from Nirvana. The radio stations usually don't play other music from other music bands that have better lyrics, better instrumental beats, and raw emotions altogether because the radio stations usually play watered down music that's meant for the masses only. Nirvana was popular because it had watered down music compared to other music bands that had better music that represented raw emotions, which meant a higher likelihood of success on the radio stations if I'm talking like music business person would. Better music bands that represented raw emotions in their music could have been popular on the radio stations, but they weren't compared to Nirvana. There's a reason why there are people who talk about starving artists.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

This is why the real music artists who are barely making ends meet put their music on SoundCloud, YouTube, and other platforms because the people who control the radio stations want music to not be too political or too politically incorrect because there are politicians, entrepreneurs, C.E.O.s, snowflakes, and other types of people who put on facades in society. Real music artists are trying to rebel against those types of people, but it's always been a challenge to get authentic music out on the radio stations no matter how much raw emotions the musician has.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

UniversalIndividual said:


> This is why the real music artists who are barely making ends meet put their music on SoundCloud, YouTube, and other platforms because the people who control the radio stations want music to not be too political or too politically incorrect because there are politicians, entrepreneurs, C.E.O.s, snowflakes, and other types of people who put on facades in society. Real music artists are trying to rebel against those types of people, but it's always been a challenge to get authentic music out on the radio stations no matter how much raw emotions the musician has.


Its worse nowadays than it was in previous decades.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

Ock said:


> Its worse nowadays than it was in previous decades.


Yeah, but there was abusive patriarchy and abusive racism in the music industry during the time Nirvana was a music band because Mariah Carey was abused in the music industry because she was a female who got abused by people in the music industry who were controlling her music career because they didn't want her music making her sound like a black girl and because her father wasn't a stereotypical white man, so Tommy Mottola was trying to hide Mariah Carey's personal life from the public during the 1990's. After the 1990's is when the radio stations started treating black people and Hispanic people better. Ice Cube had to fight to have his music be known in the 1980's because he was a black man. Queen Latifah had to fight to have her "U.N.I.T.Y." song be known publicly because the music industry was still heavily influenced by abusive patriarchy and abusive racism in the 1990's even after Ice Cube fought to make his music. And then, Mariah Carey had to fight to make her music career be successful. The radio stations were catering to wealthy white people in the 1990's compared to black people because of racism. That's why the black people had to fight to get their music heard on the radio stations during that time no matter how much people say that "it's worse nowadays than it was in previous decades".


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

UniversalIndividual said:


> Nirvana's popularity and raw emotions are why the radio stations keep playing songs from Nirvana. The radio stations usually don't play other music from other music bands that have better lyrics, better instrumental beats, and raw emotions altogether because the radio stations usually play watered down music that's meant for the masses only. Nirvana was popular because it had watered down music compared to other music bands that had better music that represented raw emotions, which meant a higher likelihood of success on the radio stations if I'm talking like music business person would. Better music bands that represented raw emotions in their music could have been popular on the radio stations, but they weren't compared to Nirvana. There's a reason why there are people who talk about starving artists.


You may think so but I don't agree. You do you. Just because someone out there is selling fantastic apples (according to others taste) don't meen you have to abandon them for oranges if oranges is your favorite. Potato potata. I dont play music for money but for the joy of it.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

Kurt Cobain was a white man who had watered down music that appealed to the masses regardless of his raw emotions. That's why he was popular. Not just because of his raw emotions in his songs. Because the radio stations are controlled by the shallow corporate machine.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

UniversalIndividual said:


> Yeah, but there was abusive patriarchy and abusive racism in the music industry during the time Nirvana was a music band because Mariah Carey was abused in the music industry because she was a female who got abused by people in the music industry who were controlling her music career because they didn't want her music making her sound like a black girl and because her father wasn't a stereotypical white man, so Tommy Mottola was trying to hide Mariah Carey's personal life from the public during the 1990's. After the 1990's is when the radio stations started treating black people and Hispanic people better. Ice Cube had to fight to have his music be known in the 1980's because he was a black man. Queen Latifah had to fight to have her "U.N.I.T.Y." song be known publicly because the music industry was still heavily influenced by abusive patriarchy and abusive racism in the 1990's even after Ice Cube fought to make his music. And then, Mariah Carey had to fight to make her music career be successful. The radio stations were catering to wealthy white people in the 1990's compared to black people because of racism. That's why the black people had to fight to get their music heard on the radio stations during that time no matter how much people say that "it's worse nowadays than it was in previous decades".


I guess I wasn't aware of the full extent of the racism. I just know what I like, and that most music I really love was made before I was even born.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

@UniversalIndividual there was plenty of artists of colors in the 90s. Snoop, Sisco, Nas, soul 2 soul, Mia, Paula Abdul, The Jungle Brothers, Krs-1, Snap, C&C music factory, 2 Ulimited, Tag Team, Cris Cross, Paula Abdul, Mark Morrison, Brandy n Monica, Drue Hills, Jay C, Micheal Jacson, Fresh Prince, Whitney Housten, Quindon Tarver, Aalyia, En vogue, Seal, 2 pac shakur, P diddy, salt n peppa, Jennifer Lopez, Lil Kim etc etc etc


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Electra said:


> @UniversalIndividual there was plenty of artists of colors in the 90s. Snoop, Scisco, Nas, Snap, C&C, Paula Abdul, Mark Morrison, Brandy n Monica, Drue Hills Jay C, Micheal Jacdon, Whitney Housten, Quindon Tarver, Aalyia, En vogue etc etc etc


I was thinking the same. But Idk, maybe it was still harder for people of color. Who knows?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ock said:


> I was thinking the same. But Idk, maybe it was still harder for people of color. Who knows?


We didn't racism in my area that I know of at the time, heck we even took the white busses down to the consentracion camps to witness Hitlers rasistic massmurders of the Jews to get rid of rasism, saw films such as Schindlers list and read Anne Franks diary, but we didnt live in USA so how should I know


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I just happened to think. I don't recall ever seeing a black person in a hair metal or thrash metal band, unless you consider Guns N Roses hair metal. Weird how Axl expressed racism against "n*****s" in a song, but his guitarist was half black.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ock said:


> I just happened to think. I don't recall ever seeing a black person in a hair metal or thrash metal band, unless you consider Guns N Roses hair metal. Weird how Axl expressed racism against "n*****s" in a song, but his guitarist was half black.


I dont know man. But I love Nirvana 😵


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Electra said:


> We didn't racism in my area that I know of at the time, heck we even took the white busses down to the consentracion camps to witness Hitlers rasistic massmurders of the Jews to get rid of rasism, saw films such as Schindlers list and read Anne Franks diary, but we didnt live in USA so how should I know


You're still racist though! Lol. jk At least _some_ people would call you racist if you lived here, because to some people, it doesn't matter how unracist you are, _all_ white people are seemingly racist.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ock said:


> You're still racist though! Lol. jk At least _some_ people would call you racist if you lived here, because to some people, it doesn't matter how unracist you are, _all_ white people are seemingly racist.


Whatever ✋


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Electra said:


> Whatever ✋


Its true. I've even seen people basically saying that if you deny being racist, then that means you _are_ .


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Electra said:


> Whatever ✋


Sorry, I'm a little salty about some of the dealings I've had. But of course I'm actually racist. Lol (no, not really)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ock said:


> Its true. I've even seen people basically saying that if you deny being racist, then that means you _are_ .


Ye you are a rasist to me.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Electra said:


> Ye you are a rasist to me.


Well great! Just what I always set out to be! Lol Think what you want. I don't have to answer to anyone here, and I haven't said anything blatantly racist, so I'm good.

Edit: I'm really not racist PerC mods. I just say I am when people online accuse me of it because I don't wanna get triggered and argue, because people are gonna think what they think anyways, and that often just means they're gonna think I'm racist.


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

His hometown is the same place where the Goonies house is. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

littlewyng said:


> His hometown is the same place where the Goonies house is. Coincidence? I think not.


What is that?


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Haha...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

UniversalIndividual said:


> That's why those radio companies are still having "Smells Like Teen Spirit" by Nirvana playing on the old rock radio channels because Nirvana was popular even though there was other music from different music brands with lyrics that have more intellectual depth and instrumental beats that have more variety.


Agreed, there are bands/songs that stand the test of time, and there are bands/songs that mark a moment. Nirvana is definitely the latter. I just think of the early 90s (and my 20s) whenever I hear any grunge.

In 1990, I was a 20 yo sailor serving on a U.S. Navy ship. Nirvana struck a chord with me at the time. "Smells Like Teen Spirit" is very satirical, if you listen to the lyrics and watch the video. It is actually very clever, because I'm not sure the kids who really loved it realized that Nirvana was sort of poking fun at them.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

First of all, I have something to say to @Electra and @Ock. You guys did nothing wrong here. You guys debated carefully about death of dear Kurt Cobain, who i don't really know. And you said what you believe in about music and its power. I honestly think both of you aren't racist. Maybe it was bad decision for Ock to make joke about racism which is obviously Electra's pet peeve and for Electra to unfairly accuse Ock of being racist. I hope you two get friendly with each other again. I'm not forcing it but i just hope. And I think this whole conflict is made up by this EXTREMELY unhealthy INTP or INTJ girl Universalindividual who is very sleek and judgmental, full of hate, contradictiory, depressed, thinks she is thinker but also feeler. (Obviously you are not feeler lol. You are just extremely unhealthy Thinker type). She insulted Kurt Cobain and made Electra get angry and sensitive, and made this thread all about racism, homophobia, insult toward people with mental issues, hate toward american culture, elitism and ruined Ock's pure want for debate about music industry which is his interest and passion. And if one of moderator see this thread, please close it. This thread is doomed. There is even joke about someone's suicide which isn't funny.

I will refute to your judgmental and unreasonable opinion from now on, @UniversalIndividual. So keep it tight.

1) Your opinion on Kurt Cobain representing 'Overly emotional teenager' as you say, not 'Fully mature adult'.

Ok. First of all are you really sure that Kurt Cobain only represented 'Overly emotional teenager'? And is there thing like being 'Overly emotional'? See, of course there is this whole spectrum of emotion. Some people can feel from one end to the other which both can be infinite, and some can't feel specific emotion at all like psychopath. So is there term like 'Overly unemotional'? Nope. It's disease or symptoms which are also called Psychopath or Antisocial Disorder. Then is there something like 'Overly emotional'?. Nope. It's also disease. Such thing as depression, manic. So you are basically saying that Kurt Cobain only represented depressed people or maniac? Let's see Nirvana's 'Smells like teen spirit' lyrics. Hmm. Do you think hanging out with friends using dirty word and do risky thing together is depressed or manic? You must search up what is depression and manic. srsly lol. Depression makes people numb and sleep all day. Of course there is this thing called high-functional depression. But they always try to be normal, not be rough teenager. What about manic? Manic people are delusional. Hanging out with friends is delusional? No. I think you are making mistake thinking that 'doing risky or stupid, unreasonable teenage' thing as 'being emotional'. No. you are wrong.

Also. Music is not only for 'Fully mature adult'. Go and read my maturity thread. People think it depends on individual or is simply just made-up social conception. I'm sure of that this world's majority is 'immature people' as you call it or imperfect people. So you are basically saying 'good' music is for few people who think they are perfect, which is bs, right? That's called elitism, which you said you hated and is part of american culture. Also i remember you said on another thread "I didn't want to waste my time on movies that weren't funny to me nor required me to think much because I was one of those kids that wanted grow up quickly.". I think you have some weird fantasy about "fully mature adult" but seriously wake up. You are wannabe elite.

2) You said Kurt Cobain's music is more suitable to masses, not intellectuals.

Seriously? You are showing another elitism. So basically music that is full of not used often unique pedantic 'Challenging Vocabulary' is your thing and also it happens to be highly intellectual people's thing? Shut up. Listen to yourself. Of course there will always be people who prefer indie songs which are not popular. But they listen to indie because they think they are under-represented in society and want to listen their own thing. Because they are constantly finding 'the song' that they can feel comfortable with, drive along with, fall in love with. You know nothing about what music exists for. You are just mere snob to me. Also you said 'repetitive word' is problem with Kurt Cobain. Obviously Kurt is trying to be poetic and poet is all about rhyme and repetition of concept, If i say my opinion.

3) You said according to Wikipedia, Kurt Cobain's musical instruments include vocal, drum, guitar. And you think it isn't true.

You really think what someone is doing is equal to what someone is good at? So if you are doing math study and you are not really good at it, you are not doing math? Wth. Srsly. Put your shit together.

4) You think american culture is 'Circus freak show' making 'Dysfunctional people' benefit.

May i ask you something? You think 'Dysfunctional people' shouldn't make benefit? Seriously. They have life too. you idiot. I have bipolar disorder and lots of people on this community, on this thread struggle with mental issue which makes us 'Dysfunctional people' as you call it. You are insulting all of us by this. Yet you make us fight with each other by bringing up whole racism dispute which is not related to anything about this thread. And you insinuate that people with mental issues are 'Circus Freak'. Fuck off.

And of course you can criticize whole american culture. Of course you can do it. But criticizing and being disrespectful are different. And you think america have higher rate of 'Overly emotional teenager'. Give me goddamn statistic. Have you lived all around world? If your answer is no, you can't claim that fact. And you say like you think ignoring emotion is healthy thing. Here, in south korea, we have better education and medical system than america. Yet we had once highest suicide rate in OECD, you idiot. And obviously iceland where happens to be where you live have higher rate of suicide than america. Goddamn it. American culture is more honest about whole emotional, inner chaos than Asia and Europe countries. You should consider that too. No, no. I'm not defending or saying that america doesn't have problem. I'm saying you are being irrational.

Also, your whole secret society making people emotional and ill thing is delusional. Illuminati? Stop it. Of course you can enjoy researching conspiracy and i don't hate people who believe that. But those people doesn't define it as fact and connects everything to it. And you are doing it. Also you are talking shit about divorce, junk food, religion, homosexuality, transgender, feminism. So only america have those thing? OW. You have never eaten hamburger, right? Plus, America is more open towards them and very accepting, not normalizing it. There are difference between them. And feminism is not denying whole biological thing. They just want people to live as people. Not as male or female. Probably what you mean as feminism is femi-nazi. I have more thing to say about sexual preference and identity but well. You are self-entitled straight delusional girl with victim complex who says 'Deeply depressed because society doesn't accept me 😭😭' on various threads. Well I can see that you are unhealthy. Get some help then. Not talking shit in this forum.

And i want you to bring proof of your connection with big 'radio people' in a day. Ok?

Then bye. I will click 'IGNORE' on your profile after a day. I don't really wanna hear your bs anymore and you are bringing hate and toxicity in this community.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

KindaSnob! said:


> First of all, I have something to say to @Electra and @Ock. You guys did nothing wrong here. You guys debated carefully about death of dear Kurt Cobain, who i don't really know. And you said what you believe in about music and its power. I honestly think both of you aren't racist. Maybe it was bad decision for Ock to make joke about racism which is obviously Electra's pet peeve and for Electra to unfairly accuse Ock of being racist. I hope you two get friendly with each other again. I'm not forcing it but i just hope. And I think this whole conflict is made up by this EXTREMELY unhealthy INTP or INTJ girl Universalindividual who is very sleek and judgmental, full of hate, contradictiory, depressed, thinks she is thinker but also feeler. (Obviously you are not feeler lol. You are just extremely unhealthy Thinker type). She insulted Kurt Kobain and made Electra get angry and sensitive, and made this thread all about racism, homophobia, insult toward people with mental issues, hate toward american culture, elitism and ruined Ock's pure want for debate about music industry which is his interest and passion. And if one of moderator see this thread, please close it. This thread is doomed. There is even joke about someone's suicide which isn't funny.
> 
> I will refute to your judgmental and unreasonable opinion from now on, @UniversalIndividual. So keep it tight.
> 
> ...


can surely try to make friends with Orc again.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

KindaSnob! said:


> First of all, I have something to say to @Electra and @Ock. You guys did nothing wrong here. You guys debated carefully about death of dear Kurt Cobain, who i don't really know. And you said what you believe in about music and its power. I honestly think both of you aren't racist. Maybe it was bad decision for Ock to make joke about racism which is obviously Electra's pet peeve and for Electra to unfairly accuse Ock of being racist. I hope you two get friendly with each other again. I'm not forcing it but i just hope. And I think this whole conflict is made up by this EXTREMELY unhealthy INTP or INTJ girl Universalindividual who is very sleek and judgmental, full of hate, contradictiory, depressed, thinks she is thinker but also feeler. (Obviously you are not feeler lol. You are just extremely unhealthy Thinker type). She insulted Kurt Cobain and made Electra get angry and sensitive, and made this thread all about racism, homophobia, insult toward people with mental issues, hate toward american culture, elitism and ruined Ock's pure want for debate about music industry which is his interest and passion. And if one of moderator see this thread, please close it. This thread is doomed. There is even joke about someone's suicide which isn't funny.
> 
> I will refute to your judgmental and unreasonable opinion from now on, @UniversalIndividual. So keep it tight.
> 
> ...


You don't the have the ability to know me fully since you've stated that I'm not a feeler when I am emotional and a thinker at the same time because that's the chaos that I have to deal with daily. I said that Kurt Cobain's music represented an overly emotional teenager. I did not say that Kurt Cobain's music ONLY represented an overly emotional teenager. No, I wasn't saying that Kurt Cobain was only representing depressed people or manics.

No, I wasn't saying that using dirty words or doing risky things is only for depressed people or manics. I already know what the words depression and manic mean. No, I'm not saying hanging out with friends is delusional. I already know that music is not only for "fully mature adults". No, I wasn't saying music is only for perfect people. You are just gaslighting me at this point.

Also, the radio stations have always been controlled by brainwashing politicians, entrepreneurs who put on facades in society instead of letting authentic music be released easily to radio stations which is why there are struggling artists who have to put their music on SoundCloud and YouTube and lesser known websites and other places because of the political censorship on radio stations, and other things.

Don't even try to gaslight me by telling me that I don't know what music exists for. I'm a singer, occasional guitar player, music engineer sometimes when I use software on my computer to make music, and other things. I know many people have made music for different reasons. They used music to figure themselves out, they used music to figure other people out, they used music to comfort themselves, they used music to challenge themselves, they used music to have fun, and other things.

The people who have mental disorders and health disorders have those disorders because there are vile people in the business world who would rather let the world burn so they can have money and power instead of helping people be healthier, stronger, smarter, good instead of evil, and other things because evil capitalism and evil mad scientists in the business world exist, which is why the world has health disorders, mental disorders, patriarchal stockholm syndrome, females getting abused by sexism and the fashion industry despite what egalitarians say.

I never said anything about ignoring emotions. I'm just saying that most people are letting emotions make the world worse, not better. And it's already been scientifically proven that many things and people are getting worse, not better. Because obesity is rising, women are still treated like crap in society because of the beauty and fashion industries that are basically raping the sanity and health of women to make them look beautiful instead of actually respecting women by not treating them like sex objects in the first place.

Online sources and people from the Scandinavian countries have given me proof that the United States has a higher suicide rate than Iceland does. Sure, America is more honest about emotional inner chaos than Asia and Europe because the Asian countries and European countries have cultures that have cultures that prevent real freedom of speech, which is why the European countries are known for being passive-aggressive doormats that have high taxes and other things that make the Europeans act like sheep that promote the lack of innovative and competitive industries compared to America. I know there were people who left the Asian countries because the Asian countries make it hard for women to have job opportunities and the Asian countries have education systems that are worse than the European countries because the Asian countries have schools that are more like concentration camps.

Otherwise, I did not say I believe in the existence of Illuminati. I said I won't be surprised with the situation that a secret society killed Kurt Cobain. I did not say I believe in that secret society conspiracy. And I even said I wouldn't be surprised IF a secret society killed John F. Kennedy. IF is the keyword here. It doesn't mean I believe in a secret society conspiracy at all.

I also don't believe that America only has divorce, junk food, religion, homosexuality, transgenderism, feminism, and other things. I ate a hamburger once, but I'm not a fan of hamburgers that much. I get that feminism is not denying biological evidence that females and males are not equal to each other. I am unhealthy because society did that to me because I wasn't very educated when I was growing up as a little girl, and then people start bullying me because bullying females is normalised in society since it's morally bankrupt whether you believe it or not because society lets these fashion and beauty industries bully females for profit. Then, society allows the people to bully females by treating them like sex objects more than respecting females by making it harder for females to not shave their legs, not wear makeup, and other things without people judging them negatively if they don't want to look pretty to please other people because society is normalising greedy pigs. And then, the societies makes it harder for females to get jobs in the male-dominated industries because of sexist cultures that bully women intellectually and physically because those sexist cultures are supported by sexual predators who don't really respect women.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

UniversalIndividual said:


> You don't the have the ability to know me fully since you've stated that I'm not a feeler when I am emotional and a thinker at the same time because that's the chaos that I have to deal with daily. I said that Kurt Cobain's music represented an overly emotional teenager. I did not say that Kurt Cobain's music ONLY represented an overly emotional teenager. No, I wasn't saying that Kurt Cobain was only representing depressed people or manics.
> 
> No, I wasn't saying that using dirty words or doing risky things is only for depressed people or manics. I already know what the words depression and manic mean. No, I'm not saying hanging out with friends is delusional. I already know that music is not only for "fully mature adults". No, I wasn't saying music is only for perfect people. You are just gaslighting me at this point.
> 
> ...


Okay. Now we can talk. Definitely i don't know what you are going through and i was too harsh at some sentences. But you should know why i had to use harsh words. You are being very snobbery with music and insult people for concreting your opinion about it. You are so wrong in very many way. And as you didn't refute about those things, I will think that you are accepting the fact that you were being rude. Just know that there are people who doesn't think like you and learn how to respect people properly. Your whole opinion on homosexuality, transgender, divorce, religion or mental health? I DON'T CARE. Just don't post it and possibly hurt people. It's dangerous and you need to learn some responsibility. And on this community, It's better staying on subject what OP started. Be careful next time.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

UniversalIndividual said:


> You don't the have the ability to know me fully since you've stated that I'm not a feeler when I am emotional and a thinker at the same time because that's the chaos that I have to deal with daily. I said that Kurt Cobain's music represented an overly emotional teenager. I did not say that Kurt Cobain's music ONLY represented an overly emotional teenager. No, I wasn't saying that Kurt Cobain was only representing depressed people or manics.
> 
> No, I wasn't saying that using dirty words or doing risky things is only for depressed people or manics. I already know what the words depression and manic mean. No, I'm not saying hanging out with friends is delusional. I already know that music is not only for "fully mature adults". No, I wasn't saying music is only for perfect people. You are just gaslighting me at this point.
> 
> ...


And gaslighting? I don't care about my relationship with you and i'm not trying to dominate you. Why should i care about you as long as you are not insulting people on PerC? You have serious victim complex and trauma. Get some help.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

KindaSnob! said:


> Here, in south korea, we have better education and medical system than america. Yet we had once highest suicide rate in OECD, you idiot. And obviously iceland where happens to be where you live have higher rate of suicide than america.


And now I'm doing the opposite of what society is trying to tell me to do because I've had enough of society's evil B.S. I don't want to shave my legs, wear makeup, get paid less than a man simply because I'm a female, promote religions that have religious scriptures that are sexist in a way that they represent bullying women, promote drugs, promote alcohol, promote junk food, get involved in gambling, and other things because I don't want to enable these greedy degenerates who don't care enough to make me want to trust them. I've been educating myself and trying to reverse the damage that society put me through instead of having a victim complex. I'm not sure if you're from South Korea. But, I do know my alleged Asian ancestors allegedly left Asia because Asia was becoming a patriarchal cesspit of greed for power, money, and treating women like property and sex objects instead of actually respecting women while having increasing social class inequality in the Asian countries. Allegedly, my Asian countries wanted to live in a better place.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

KindaSnob! said:


> And gaslighting? I don't care about my relationship with you and i'm not trying to dominate you. Why should i care about you as long as you are not insulting people on PerC? You have serious victim complex and trauma. Get some help.


I don't have a victim complex. I'm just stating why society is making things worse and treating people like crap instead of respecting them because society is morally bankrupt and many people are promoting that evil crap, so I'm calling them out.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Okay. I really didn't ask you your opinion on struggle of females on our society. If you wanna know, I think this society is unfair to women and hurt females. But it hurt mentally ill people and homosexual, transgender, religious people too. But like i said, IDC. You should accept the fact that you are wrong sometimes or i will ignore you.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

And the people insult themselves when they let society get away with the evil crap that it does to people for profits instead of being brutally honest about what is happening and not tolerating it at all.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

✋Stop


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

No, it's not an opinion about the struggles of females. There are many females who have exposed the abusive industries such as the entertainment industry, the music industry, the beauty industry, and the fashion industry because females have been literally raped, blackmailed by employers for sex, they were naive when they were young so they got sexually exploited by having the music people who control the music industry abuse their bodies with weight loss pills that have permanently harmed their bodies for the rest of their lives, and other things. This is why there are people who hate Kim Kardashian, the Kardashian family, Kanye West, Beyonce, Jay-Z, Eminem, Jeff Bezos, and other people from the industries because they have abused people regardless of their biological sex. They can back up what I'm talking about to make it not an opinion, but an actual problem that is happening in the industries and society.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I think the both of you have very good points. Universalindividual does a good point of explaining where she is coming from or why she draw her conclutions and Kindasnob is also kinda right that maybe it is getting a little bit off topic, and he is one of those males who usually treat females very nice in the forum! S o no need to fear him yet 🙂 I want to apologize for my self calling Ork a rasist against me. Ok. I am going back now to try to find out the death of Kurt Cobain, the singer in Nirvana grunge music group (Seattle).


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

Rape and Abuse: the music industry’s dark side - BBC News
Mariah Carey - Abusive Relationship with Tommy Mottola
George Carlin - advertising and bull shit
One Model Exposes Sexual Abuse in the Fashion Industry | Glamour Women of the Year 2017
Naomi Campbell: Abuse in fashion 'a big problem' - BBC News
Protect Children in the Fashion Industry from Exploitation
Stars Who Were Forced To Lose Weight For Hollywood
Rape victim says Hillary Clinton 'lied like a dog'
Clinton stands by defense of child rapist in the 1970s
Exposed: Undercover Reporter at Amazon Warehouse Found Abusive Conditions & No Bathroom Breaks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvdyxXhVNRE


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Agreed, there are bands/songs that stand the test of time, and there are bands/songs that mark a moment. Nirvana is definitely the latter. I just think of the early 90s (and my 20s) whenever I hear any grunge.
> 
> In 1990, I was a 20 yo sailor serving on a U.S. Navy ship. Nirvana struck a chord with me at the time. "Smells Like Teen Spirit" is very satirical, if you listen to the lyrics and watch the video. It is actually very clever, because I'm not sure the kids who really loved it realized that Nirvana was sort of poking fun at them.


"Smells Like Teen Spirit" was a song that never struck a chord with me because the sound of it always made me feel annoyed and made me want to skip it to listen to another song. But, I can understand why it would strike a chord with other people.

I think of the 1990's and very early 2000's when I think of the grunge genre. Grunge music always made me feel weird.

The "Smells Like Teen Spirit" music video definitely has a satirical vibe that I can feel from it.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't have much an opinion. Kurt Cobain was very much of a reflection of how shitty it was growing up in the 90s in the US, even in supposedly a "perfect suburban upbringing" and his music reflects that.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah, but a lot of people are horrible asshole who lie. Which is why I don't listen to them. I don't need to shut up. People in this thread were lying about females, so I called them out. Because I'm getting tired of society and people treating females and people in general like crap by corrupting them, sexually abusing them, causing them to have mental disorders and health disorders, and other things.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

UniversalIndividual said:


> View attachment 870825
> 
> Yeah, but a lot of people are horrible asshole who lie. Which is why I don't listen to them. I don't need to shut up. People in this thread were lying about females, so I called them out. Because I'm getting tired of society and people treating females and people in general like crap by corrupting them, sexually abusing them, causing them have mental disorders and health disorders, and other things.


I didn't read anything you wrote there and I don't give a shit if you took a screenshot. In this thread, you're being the forum equivalent of someone shrilly complaining about what happened 20-30 years ago, and no one cares anymore, even the POCs that you're claiming to sympathize with.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

@Electra I haven't been online in 2 days. Thanks for apologizing. Maybe I also shouldn't have joked about being racist. I guess its just maybe a bad defense mechanism I have because I figure if I deny I'm "racist", people are gonna think I am anyways, and I don't wanna be bothered by it.

I'll give you some backdrop of my attitude. When I was a boy my grandpa was very racist. Observing him is what made me decide at a young age that I didn't wanna be racist, and I always thought racism was bad.

Fast forward to about age 13. I honestly don't remember exactly what I said or did any more, but at one point something made the Hmong (people from the mountains of Laos in southeast Asia) students in my school all think I was racist, and it really bothered me. The next few years in school it didn't matter what I said or did to show I wasn't racist, they had their minds made up that I was. Luckily when I was maybe 16 they kinda realized that maybe they had been wrong all along. But that's like 3 years of my development worrying about it, so of course its gonna have an impact on me.

Then recently I see the PerC user by the name "Saiyed Handsome ****" saying her bs about a lot of white people being racist because of this, that, or the other thing. I think some people were basically agreeing with everything she said. The thing that really upset me is that she indicated that a white person denying they are racist indicates that they really are. Excuse me? What??? I was only denying it those 3 whole years in my youth! What is someone supposed to do when they get accused of it, especially when they are very sensitive about that accusation? Are they supposed to agree, like I did just as a joke? That makes them look racist. Are they supposed to deny it? Apparently that makes them look racist too? Or are they just supposed to say absolutely nothing on the topic? Well its only natural to respond somehow. You might argue that not saying anything could be viewed as an admission of guilt as well. So wtf? So I usually try not to worry too much about it, but it can be difficult. I just wanna tell people "STOP CALLING EVERYONE RACIST!", and sorry to say but white people obviously get falsely accused of it the most, which one could argue is a subtle form of racism in and of itself.

I do understand that people of color have worse problems generally than white people. I get it. But I don't wanna be called fuckin' racist every time I happen to bring up issues that are relevant to my own life experiences! That's simply not fair, and its completely illogical anyways.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

@Electra I also apologize for assuming you're white if maybe you're not? I know you're in Scandinavia, but there are after all some non-whites in Scandinavia. Idrc what you are tbh. I just hope me assuming you're white didn't somehow upset you or cause misunderstandings in our conversation.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Ock said:


> @Electra I haven't been online in 2 days. Thanks for apologizing. Maybe I also shouldn't have joked about being racist. I guess its just maybe a bad defense mechanism I have because I figure if I deny I'm "racist", people are gonna think I am anyways, and I don't wanna be bothered by it.
> 
> I'll give you some backdrop of my attitude. When I was a boy my grandpa was very racist. Observing him is what made me decide at a young age that I didn't wanna be racist, and I always thought racism was bad.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your vulnerable side on PerC, even though your post was more for electra. You made me think lots of things. And at least i and electra don't think you are racist. Also if you believe you are not racist, nobody can't really deny that. Even if there are people who are obviously racist, we can't change their minds on internet anyway, right? I hope you have great day and forget about all of it. So... How did Kurt Cobain die, below poster?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Its all good lol 😄


----------

